# Duracable



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

is owned by roto rooter. Now that's really giving the competition your money.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So wut yur tellin me is...duracable products are now designed and manufactured to not actually work, so every single line needs to be replaced or relined right!:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm also saying that people who complain that shopping at the big box stores are bad cause you're shopping with you competition, may want to rethink their relationship with Duracable.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> i'm also saying that people who complain that shopping at the big box stores are bad cause you're shopping with you competition, may want to rethink their relationship with duracable.


word!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I'm also saying that people who complain that shopping at the big box stores are bad cause you're shopping with you competition, may want to rethink their relationship with Duracable.



True, but in the case of duracable there products are made in the USA. I can't speak for there product first hand, but I hear they make professional stuff. That being said I wouldn't buy there cable or accessories knowing there roto rooter ties, but I wouldn't mind making a one time purchase of one of there machines if the price was right


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

The last company I worked for had a bunch of duracable machines . I question them in the long haul. I had the dm125/138 combo machine and it was fast, I liked that about it.
What I didn't like was the thin gauge frame.
Thin hollow red metal tubing. Not rugged at all.
It rolled out of my side doors one day and bent pretty easy. I was able to bend it back.
One of the other guys had a cracked frame.
Biggest pain in the a&& to me was the set screw fittings CONSTANTLY loosened up causing the reel to not sit properly and after you cranked them down shortly there after they'd loosen up again. We had a motor 1/3hp I believe, burn out in about a years time from spinning 90' of 3/8" cable.
No experience with the bigger machines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TheDrainGuy said:


> The last company I worked for had a bunch of duracable machines . I question them in the long haul. I had the dm125/138 combo machine and it was fast, I liked that about it. What I didn't like was the thin gauge frame. Thin hollow red metal tubing. Not rugged at all. It rolled out of my side doors one day and bent pretty easy. I was able to bend it back. One of the other guys had a cracked frame. Biggest pain in the a&& to me was the set screw fittings CONSTANTLY loosened up causing the reel to not sit properly and after you cranked them down shortly there after they'd loosen up again. We had a motor 1/3hp I believe, burn out in about a years time from spinning 90' of 3/8" cable. No experience with the bigger machines.



What kind of machines you using?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> What kind of machines you using?


I have Mytana machines.
M81
M661
I use a super Vee for small stuff. Want a GO 15 though. Mytana quality is fantastic. Machines are built the same as they have been for years. Since the My-tanik days. They are built to last which makes them heavier, all steel, no plastic. Like you said about you're GO 68HD, if the biggest problem is the weight, and nothing to do with it's operation, can't ask for more.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The company i used to work for used dura cable. We would cut the ends off and you spartan ends.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the DuraCable Style ends and the C-1 Chuck, I've been using it for years...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TheDrainGuy said:


> I have Mytana machines. M81 M661 I use a super Vee for small stuff. Want a GO 15 though. Mytana quality is fantastic. Machines are built the same as they have been for years. Since the My-tanik days. They are built to last which makes them heavier, all steel, no plastic. Like you said about you're GO 68HD, if the biggest problem is the weight, and nothing to do with it's operation, can't ask for more.



Do you use the MyTana cables also? I'd be interested how the M81 compares to the GO68HD


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> Do you use the MyTana cables also? I'd be interested how the M81 compares to the GO68HD


 I have the 2 original cables ( blue flex standard 11/16" hollow core) from when I bought the machine about a year ago. I like them, still in great shape too and used daily.
Not sure about the comparison with Gorlitz, similar I'd imagine? Gorlitz makes a great product. If I didn't get my equipment through Mytana, next choice would have been Gorlitz.
I've used there machines through the years working for other companies and never had any problems or complaints.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plumbbum0203 said:


> the company i used to work for used dura cable. We would cut the ends off and you spartan ends.


you can just order the cable with those ends !


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Duracable 
Is the production side of Roto Rooter, 
They manufacture all the parts,machines, etc,
even Roto Rooter franchisors have to buy all their equipment from 
Dura Cable


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Duracable or roto rooter whatever. They offer a whopping 30 day guarantee on their cables. Built to last. Lol.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not a fan of their cables but I'm seriously considering one of their upright machines.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't get their machines until you talk to Marvin at AJ Coleman. He will tell you what is involved in repairing them. 

He sells them new and used. So it's worth to call him to price shop anyway, but learn from him on the service side of the machines.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Don't get their machines until you talk to Marvin at AJ Coleman. He will tell you what is involved in repairing them. He sells them new and used. So it's worth to call him to price shop anyway, but learn from him on the service side of the machines.


Are they prone to breaking down?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Are they prone to breaking down?


from what I remember Marvin telling me they are a royal PITA to repair. Give them a call and speak with Marvin, ask them how often they see them in for repairs and how difficult is the repairs.


----------



## PlumberDan69 (May 9, 2012)

We run Duracable machines, but I purchase my cable from other sources. We run the King machines with .75" cable (150') and the junior machines with .5" and 3/8" reels. The reels are relativity easy to change back and forth and repairs are not that bad to perform. We've been running these machines for over ten years daily and some of the first machines we purchased are still in use today. I feel they are great machines for drain cleaning professionals. The only drawback is that they are made by RotoRooter. And it does hurt to write them that check.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I ordered a DM150 today. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I ordered a DM150 today. Should be here by Friday.


Did you lose a bet?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Did you lose a bet?


I don't get it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The machine arrived Monday and I put it into service today. From what I see so far it's extremely well made, quality build. I used it today on a kitchen stack and it worked very nicely, power to spare. It's only been a day but so far it seems far superior to other machines in its class, especially the 100. We'll see how it stands the test of time. I'll keep you guys updated as to how it continues to perform. I will say this though, based on my initial observations, I'll be purchasing a DM175 in the next few weeks. Another bonus is that their made in the USA, not just assembled here like Spartan.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I don't get it?


I was referencing the fact that there are much better machines out there.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I was referencing the fact that there are much better machines out there.


I disagree. I've tried all kinds and this particular machine seems to be better than any other similar model. I'm talking drum machines. If your referring to a sectional like the k-60 or k-50 then I don't have much to say about those units, I've never worked with them. I will say that sectionals aren't practical for me in most situations.


----------

